# Making a Web Template



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey
I am making a web template for daughters softball team. I pretty much have learned the program on myself. A few things I have done with help of tutorials. Anyway too my question. I am trying too add a banner too the webpage, but I don't know how too. I have the layout. It is just two borders on both sides and adding a banner in the middle of them. I have made the banner, 500 by 100. How do I import my banner into the middle of the webpage? 
Raistlin


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Raistlfiren said:


> Hey
> I am making a web template for daughters softball team. *I pretty much have learned the program on myself.* A few things I have done with help of tutorials. Anyway too my question. I am trying too add a banner too the webpage, but I don't know how too. I have the layout. It is just two borders on both sides and adding a banner in the middle of them. I have made the banner, 500 by 100. How do I import my banner into the middle of the webpage?
> Raistlin


What is the program?


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry the web template was made in Adobe Photoshop CS.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I am not familar with how CS works. However, it sounds like its just an image that you need to place on the web site. the html formate would be







you could add you Hight and width in the statement







and that should do it .....


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey, 
Like I said I don't know much about the program. I have been working with it today and is pretty much my first time trying it out. I was checking this tutorial out: http://www.final-glory.net/template_tut.php. I got down too about step 16 and was wondering how he put it in the template. Probably the wrong forums too ask, but oh well. 
Raistlin


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

If the image is allready sized to 100x500 you do not need to add the size in the code.. to have it centered use this:








That will center the banner on the page.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey, I believe I got it on there finally. My last thing is how do I keep the animations on the web template? I put it on the web template, but was not able too keep the animation on the web template.... Do you know how I can do this? Keep the animation of the banner...
Raistlin


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Raistlfiren said:


> My last thing is how do I keep the animations on the web template? I put it on the web template, but was not able too keep the animation on the web template....


Can you explain it a little better?

What it sounds like is you had a animated image placed on top of your "banner" or what your banner now animated?


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Here is what I have. Sorry for the confusion. I have a banner and made the whole thing in Adobe Photoshop CS. The banner has a neat rain effect in it, but it isn't showing up when I copy and paste the image onto the web template. I finally figured out how too add the banner onto the web template. I put the banner into a .gif format. After I did that, I copied and pasted it onto the web template. Then, it lost its animation.... I tryed the .gif file in my web browser and the rain effect worked, but when I put it in the web template it lost it's effect.


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Can you upload the .gif here?


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Here u go... Here is the .gif file of the the banner.
Raistlin


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok now you are saying when you put that into your webtemplate it is no longer animated?

Once you have it uploaded to the host does it still stay animated? because if I am not mistaken some HTML editors will not show animated gifs, but once you get it uploaded to your site it should work.. the gif is fine..


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

What happens is that when I put it into my web template and test out the banner and the web template together it doesn't work. Too see if the banner works, I transfer the web template too Image Ready (another Adobe product) and then click on the button where it will show me the whole web template in my web browser. When it does that it, doesn't show the animation at all. I don't have a site hoster, because I was looking at doing it myself. So would what you say solve my problem then? Uploading it too the site...
Raistlin


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I am not very familier with Adobe, but the gif is fine, and as long as you are use'n the img src tag, then it should work fine, I dont know if maybe it does not show the animation in the preview, but I would get the site/server up and then publish the site, and see if it works.

Everything sounds like its fine other then the preview in your editor.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Uhhh... Like I said I'm very new too all of this stuff. What do I neeed too get too set a site/server up?
Raistlin


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, now thats a whole nother story.. I have never personally set up a web server so i would not know how to do that, but I am sure someone would be able to give you some pointers.

Here is a page that has alot of free web hosts. Just pick one and follow the instructions on setting up an account.

Free-Webhosts.com


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

What software and router are you using for your web site?


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi I believe I figured out what Im doing wrong. I think I know what I need too do now too setup my website. Thanks for your guys help!
Raistlin


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Is it up and running?


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey... I have a temporary host right now. Nothing is all set yet. I will have too have give you the web address in a little while. Right now I'm still working on it. Intro takes a litttle bit too long too load still and my web template is still in the beginning stage... 
Rat


----------

